# Chicken for the Fall



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

As the weather turns colder, especially where I'm sitting now in France, a nice chicken with lots of sauce makes for a pleasant meal. In France, each region seems to have its own unique way of preparing a "chicken in a pot." I gathered 10 examples along with some general information on chickens for this month's article on my web site. Please stop on by...


----------



## olive branch (Oct 2, 2001)

Hey - I DID stop by and enjoyed your article and your web site. Thanks!


----------



## wagamama (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi Mr. B.!!
Thanks a lot for your web site,quite interesting!
K.I.T.
Hasta luego!


----------

